# An Exposition of the Book of Revelation



## Greg (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone listened to this series by Arturo Azurdia?


----------



## Quickened (Jul 26, 2008)

I ran across that aswell and was wondering others thoughts on the series. Thanks for making this thread


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jul 26, 2008)

I listened through most of it last year and loved it. I know several people on this thread have listened to this series. He is amillennial but the focus of this series is not to draw out some chart of the end times. Rather he focuses on Christ. I enjoyed the series because it was the first time I had heard the book of Revelation explained in a way that it inspired me to worship God rather than know those dates which are not for me to know. Whenever I listened to this series I still attended a teddy bear Jesus church and this series helped me to see the contrast between this and the true Jesus of the Bible.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 26, 2008)

Our minister did a 1 year long series on Revelation, and our church saw the same wonderful thing.........the book is not a crystal ball time chart, but about a triumphant Christ, his wonderful work of redemption through history, and his bringing all creation under his rule. What a comfort to God's people who face persecution, apostasy, Satan, etc.......

As Mark Driscoll said, any warrior coming to a fight while dressed all in white is pretty certain about the outcome


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 26, 2008)

I have started it but not finished it yet. Can't beat the price (free) and he does a very fine job articulating a Christ-centered exposition of Revelation.


----------

